# How to fix a tub drain with stripped thread?



## z_johnq (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello folks,

Happy New Year!

I tried to replace the tub drain in one of my bathrooms since leaking resulted in damage on a part of the first floor ceiling. But as I placed the drain gasket under the tub and re-installed the drain, I stripped the thread of drain pine, which cannot make the surface of the drain flush with the tub. With some putty and the new gasket,  I don't see any more leaking but it feels like I should do something on the drain pipe. I'm not planning to go to great lengths to remove the tub and replace the pipe. Do we have something like tap&die to fix the thread of the pipe. I checked with Home Depot, the answer is 'No'.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------

